# Nissan's Vtec ....



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

b4 someone try to flame i just wanna say I KNOW NISSAN DONT HAVE VTEC!

i just wanna know if nissan have something like vtec r something almost every car company got something like it like toyota got 
VVTI r something like that. i think i heard something say nissan got this thing called CVT r something like that. can someone comferm me with it n is it in the 03 spec v? 

i just got my specs last week n i do notice the tone of the engine do sound kinda different after 4500RPM or am i just hearing things


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Nissan has VVL the SR20VE, jus not in the states...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SuperAkuma said:


> *b4 someone try to flame i just wanna say I KNOW NISSAN DONT HAVE VTEC!
> 
> i just wanna know if nissan have something like vtec r something almost every car company got something like it like toyota got
> VVTI r something like that. i think i heard something say nissan got this thing called CVT r something like that. can someone comferm me with it n is it in the 03 spec v?
> ...


The Spec V has CVTC.

Mike


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nissan's Vtec ....*



morepower2 said:


> *The Spec V has CVTC.
> 
> Mike *


^^ yup ^^ continuously variable timing control.

and on the VE series engines that are not in the states , for example the SR20VE ... its Nissan's NEO VVL :: nissan ecology orientated variable valve lift and timing.

here for more about NEO VVL::
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=18317


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Wait till they start to use solenoids to control the valve lifts...
Then its gonna be computer controlled...heheh
ECVT...electronically controlled valve timing..LOL!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

the ve30de has the vtc which is electronically conrolled.


----------

